# New Website Launch - Premium UK Dog Products!



## Carlo Monticolombi (May 28, 2016)

Hey all,

I've recently launched a new website, partnering with leading UK Suppliers to provide high quality dog accessories!

Molly the Staffordshire/Boxer Cross is the founding member, innovator and product tester of Molly-Coddle! 
Trust us, that if Molly loves our products you will too!

Check out the site - www. molly-coddle. com - We are offering 10% off of all purchases to celebrate our launch! 

(Please use code at checkout - DOG16)

Please share with all dog lovers! and we promise you'll not be disappointed.

MollyDog!


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

****ing lol, that's all I have to say...


----------

